# Battlefield 3: Multiplayer-Alpha angeblich geleaked, Informationen und Screenshots



## SebastianThoeing (18. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: Multiplayer-Alpha angeblich geleaked, Informationen und Screenshots* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: Multiplayer-Alpha angeblich geleaked, Informationen und Screenshots


----------



## Attack44 (18. Juli 2011)

Mensch, die werden ja immer schneller mit dem "leaken"..., auch wenn dort noch die Grafik nicht fix ist, sieht sie dennoch schon sehr ansprechend aus.


----------



## crypto290 (18. Juli 2011)

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil sowohl als auch über battlelog und Origins haben nur Mitarbeiter von DICE zugang zur Alpha Version erst ab der offenen Beta Phase wird der Zugang für die Öffentlichkeit geöffnet.


----------



## mwd2 (18. Juli 2011)

crypto290 schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil sowohl als auch über battlelog und Origins haben nur Mitarbeiter von DICE zugang zur Alpha Version erst ab der offenen Beta Phase wird der Zugang für die Öffentlichkeit geöffnet.



So dann ist das kein Leak sondern Promotion.......... 

Mal sehen wann die OpenBeta kommt und wie es dann aussieht und auf meinem PC läuft......


----------



## Viper0201 (18. Juli 2011)

Also an interessantesten finde ich ja die 510 fps bei Bild 6. Liegt vieleicht daran das die aus dem Vollbild- in den Fenstermodus gewechselt sind da gibts ja manchmal diese Überschneidungen bei der fps-Anzeige. Wäre aber trotzdem Genial.


----------



## crypto290 (18. Juli 2011)

mwd2 schrieb:


> So dann ist das kein Leak sondern Promotion..........
> 
> Mal sehen wann die OpenBeta kommt und wie es dann aussieht und auf meinem PC läuft......



Richtig EA/DICE scheint wirklich nur Promotion zu betreiben daher ES GIBT KEIN ALPHA LEAK ZU BF3-MP Da hat PC-Games mal ausnahmsweise zu schnell gehandelt.


----------



## CptGalak (18. Juli 2011)

Die geschlossene Beta muss ja bald anfangen, wenn im September die offene Beta kommt, nehme ich mal an.


----------



## X3niC (18. Juli 2011)

Das Wasser sieht ja mal ultra geil aus


----------



## Oppitsch (18. Juli 2011)

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, warum man "geleakten" Inhalten hier immer wieder eine Plattform geben muss?!

Vielleicht kann mir das einer der Redakteure erläutern.


----------



## pnh (18. Juli 2011)

sehe ich da auf einem der screens 510 fps in der ecke stehen?
wenn ja will ich den pc haben auf dem das game läuft, auch wenn's nur eine alpha ist.


----------



## franatic (18. Juli 2011)

X3niC schrieb:


> Das Wasser sieht ja mal ultra geil aus



vor allem die Spiegelung der Umgebung. :>


----------



## Skaty12 (18. Juli 2011)

Wenn das wirklich schon die Grafik von der Alpha sein soll, bin ich mal gespannt wie das komplett fertige Produkt mit allen dx11 Features aussieht.


----------



## kamelle (18. Juli 2011)

Es soll eine Open-Beta geben? So... für jedermann und so?


----------



## IJOJOI (18. Juli 2011)

LOL Leute zieht euch mal Bild 5 rein.

Oben im Chat:

>hi
>Battlefield 3 is an ugly Game.
>asdfasdfasdasdasdas


----------



## IJOJOI (18. Juli 2011)

Ja, aber zuerst kommt die Closed für die Jenigen, die Medal of Honor Limited/Tier One gekauft haben.


----------



## Homeboy25 (18. Juli 2011)

naja, es ist halt eine alpha, die beta kommt ja August oder September.
jenachdem closebeta oder open beta.

aber ich frage mich wo ist die alpha version im Internet, denn ich denke die meinen nur die Alpha Bilder.


----------



## Sososo (18. Juli 2011)

Ihr rafft auch garnix wa...mit Hilfe der geleakten Alpha werden jetzt schon die ersten Hacks und Aimbots getestet und angepasst damit das gecheate pünktlich zum Start losgehen kann. 
FPSCheats wirbt doch schon seit nem halben Jahr damit das Sie Insider in der PreAlpha haben.

Supi ich freu mich!


----------



## Daishi888 (18. Juli 2011)

wenn dann ist das Spiel auf die Treiberversion 275.50 ausgelegt, würde ich jetzt mal behaupten. Die Beta-Version kann man schon installieren. 
Mein beileid jetzt schon an die ATI-Besitzer. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei denen wieder kleine Problemchen geben könnte.
Wenn dem nicht so sein sollte, dann trotzdem mein Beileid, dass ihr ne ATI-Karte habt  (nichts für ungut)


----------



## Skaty12 (18. Juli 2011)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> wenn dann ist das Spiel auf die Treiberversion 275.50 ausgelegt, würde ich jetzt mal behaupten. Die Beta-Version kann man schon installieren.
> Mein beileid jetzt schon an die ATI-Besitzer. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass es bei denen wieder kleine Problemchen geben könnte.
> Wenn dem nicht so sein sollte, dann trotzdem mein Beileid, dass ihr ne ATI-Karte habt  (nichts für ungut)


 Wieso sollte es mit ATI Karten Probleme geben? Mit meiner HD 5850 gabs bei Bad Company 2 weder zur Beta noch zum Release Tag Probleme.


----------



## SupaGrowby (18. Juli 2011)

Sieht sogar in der Alpha besser als mw3 aus. 
Ich verstehe das ganze geleake nicht. Am Ende hat keiner was davon -.-


----------



## chbdiablo (18. Juli 2011)

Die Screenshots sind ganz hübsch, freu mich schon auf das Spiel. 

@Sososo:


----------



## FlorianStangl (18. Juli 2011)

Bevor ihr hier weitermacht, lest euch besser noch mal die Forenregeln durch, sonst werden nicht nur Beiträge gelöscht


----------



## Schalkmund (18. Juli 2011)

FlorianStangl schrieb:


> Bevor ihr hier weitermacht, lest euch besser noch mal die Forenregeln durch, sonst werden nicht nur Beiträge gelöscht


 Verdammt ich wollte mir das geflame grade durchlesen, hätte ich mal nicht auf die "Alle Kommentare" Ansicht geklickt.


----------



## Destructor12 (18. Juli 2011)

Ist kein Leak, auserwählte könnens ja hier versuchen: http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/gate/?reason=pass

Es wurde mittlerweile bestätigt, dass dies kein Fake sei!


----------



## Sososo (18. Juli 2011)

Okay da ich jetzt wohl eure Aufmerksamkeit habe stelle ich das einmal klar.
Ich bin und war nie ein Cheater! 
Sollte ich hier jemandem zu nahe getreten sein tut mir das leid aber so wie man in den Wald rein ruft schallt es eben auch wieder heraus.
Wenn man hier nur lieb und nett schreibt um auf ein Problem aufmerksam zu machen oder den Redakteuren hier einen Tip für einen mal wirklich interessanten Artikel gibt, verhallt das ungehört und ungelesen. Lieber bringt ihr solch schwachsinnige Artikel wie diesen hier oder den vom Crysis Leak und heizt die Nachfrage nach solcher Software auch noch an. Von freier Meinungsäußerung habt ihr wohl auch noch nichts gehört.
Der Punkt ist, das kaum einer realisiert welchen Schaden diese abgef....te Webseite (FPSCheats) anrichtet und das es wohl auch niemanden zu interessieren scheint erst recht nicht "PCGames", denen es eigentlich ein besonderes Anliegen sein sollte über diese Verbrecher zu berichten und die Öffentlichkeit zu mobilisieren damit diese Seite endlich dicht gemacht oder mit Klagen überzogen wird. Ich habe bereits an jede mir erdenkliche Email von EA und Dice geschrieben und um Stellungnahme gebeten aber genau wie hier, keine Antwort. Auf nettes blabla wird nicht reagiert also dann eben anders! Und nochmals um dem geflame hier keine neue Nahrung zu liefern, ich entschuldige mich aufrichtig dafür, sollte ich jemandem zu nahe getreten sein aber die Provokation zählte zu meiner Strategie und ist hiermit beendet. Weitere Antworten oder Komments werde ich nicht geben. Nur eins noch an all die Schwafler ohne Inhalt, schaut euch die Seite an und wenn ihr wirklich gegen Cheater seid, beschwert euch bei EA und Dice, vielleicht wenn sich genug dort melden und beschweren von mir aus auch über mich, erreichen wir dort gemeinsam das diese Seite dicht gemacht wird. Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!


----------



## FlorianStangl (18. Juli 2011)

Sososo, es reicht jetzt mit Off Topic. Vorschläge für Artikel habe ich übrigens schon oft bekommen, meist per PN oder Mail. Das funktioniert wesentlich besser als wenn jemand uns für schwachsinnig hält (ja, wenn dieser Artikel als schwachsinnig bezeichnet, finde ich das wenig schmeichelhaft ^^) und versucht, mit völlig überzogenen Flames und Beleidigung Aufmerksamkeit für ein anderes Thema zu generieren. 

Sorry, so funktioniert es nicht. Wenn du weiteren Diskussionsbedarf zu deinem Anliegen hast, dann gerne per PN. Aber nicht hier, und schon gar nicht mit Flames.


----------



## AcidBurnXI (18. Juli 2011)

goila thx für die info!
gleich ma testen


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Juli 2011)

"Dank" eurer News gibt es schon in diversen Foren die ersten Kiddies die fragen: "Wo kann ich die Battlefield 3 Alpha laden?"


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (18. Juli 2011)

Aber wenn es sich doch eher um Promotion handelt, kann man da doch drüber berichten oder? Bzw vllt sollte man den Artikel ein wenig anders benennen. Ansonsten versteh ich ehrlich auch nicht, warum man dafür eine Plattform bieten muss.


----------



## Homeboy25 (18. Juli 2011)

wer will die nicht testen.

Stellt sich natürlich die Frage ob manche Seiten die News richtig schreiben zb. Überschrift.

Sind nur Bilder der BF3 Alpha leaked ins Netz gelangt oder die ganze BF 3 Alpha Version ?

Dann ist die Frage doch berechtigt, wo sie im Netz ist.

Es kann mir keiner Erzählen das er sie nicht laden würde, denn so Heiß wie sie sich alle um die Plätze bei der E3 gekloppt haben und es wahrscheinlich bei der GamesCim tun werden ist das doch mehr als verständlich.


----------



## meth0d (18. Juli 2011)

das schaut doch aus wie BC 2? und die sounds sind auch 1 zu 1 dieselben^^


----------



## SupaGrowby (18. Juli 2011)

Uhm? Fail? Das ist mal sowas von Bad Company 2!


----------



## X3niC (18. Juli 2011)

OMG DAS IST BC 2 seid ihr irgendwie vollkommen klick geil.....Ernsthaft das Niveau von der Bildzeitung


----------



## Mandavar (18. Juli 2011)

Das ist ganz sicher nicht BF3. Sowohl Sound als auch Grafik und insgesamtes Aussehen sind 1:1 BC2.


----------



## Menschke (18. Juli 2011)

Das Video ist sicher kein Alpha Gameplay, schaut euch doch mal die (angeblichen) Screenshots an, da wird ja schon das neue HUD gezeigt im Video ist nur BC2 zu sehen!


----------



## Max1809 (18. Juli 2011)

Mein Gott! PCGames ihr macht euch hier sowas von lächerlich!


Das erkennt jeder, JEDER der Ahnung von Games hat, das DAS Battlefield BAD COMPANY 2 ist!

Bitte bitte, nehmt Nachhilfe in Sachen Games und Co.

Oder, lest ab und zu mal Kommentare auf Youtube zu einem Video. Da steht auch das es BC 2 ist! <.< Mensch mensch mensch .... echtes Bild Niveau.


----------



## SirUruk (18. Juli 2011)

Das ist Bad Company 2  - genauer gesagt die Map Nelson Bay.


----------



## Nuallan (18. Juli 2011)

woh kan ich bf3 daunlauden?? habe auch denn iä-daunloudmenega, unt stiem!


----------



## geoheiss (18. Juli 2011)

HAHAHAHA! ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein! geleakte video???? DDD. Sacht mal schaut ihr euch eure eigenen videos nicht mal selber an? ich wusstes nach 5 sec. bbc2 auf nelson bay...sorry aber das ist echt krass...bis denne ;DD


----------



## Menschke (18. Juli 2011)

GenesisX schrieb:


> HAHA; da sieht ja sogar Day Of Defeatource um Welten besser aus als der unscharfe Texturmatsch ohne Landschaftsdetails. Sogar ArmA 2 sieht da aus wie 10 Jahre neuer (ok, an das kommt so ein lausiges Battlefield auch niemals ran).
> 
> Naja, Konsolenport halt, war von Anfang an klar.
> Mal wieder sind die Vorbesteller die dummen.


 
Oh man, kannst du lesen?

Unter den Screenshots steht das es eine Alpha Version sein soll und das die Grafik nicht der von BF3 am Releasedate entspricht!

Nur mal so zur Info:
Alpha bedeutet, das Spielkonzept wird mit möglichst geringen Aufwand auf die Engine gebaut. Sprich Feinschliff, polieren der Grafik usw. fehlt noch!

Nimm bitte Nachhilfe in Lesen und in allgemeinen über Spiele oder lass einfach solche hirnverbrannten Kommentare


----------



## geoheiss (18. Juli 2011)

ach hey pcgames! hier hab ich den richtigen leak!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdeYZgp3yk

HAHA! ziehts euch rein.also wenn das nicht ein schnipsel aus dem leak ist dann weiss ich auch ncht.


----------



## geoheiss (18. Juli 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdeYZgp3ykw


----------



## Skaty12 (18. Juli 2011)

GenesisX schrieb:


> HAHA; da sieht ja sogar Day Of Defeatource um Welten besser aus als der unscharfe Texturmatsch ohne Landschaftsdetails. Sogar ArmA 2 sieht da aus wie 10 Jahre neuer (ok, an das kommt so ein lausiges Battlefield auch niemals ran).
> 
> Naja, Konsolenport halt, war von Anfang an klar.
> Mal wieder sind die Vorbesteller die dummen.


 You made my day...
Du bist so ein Idiot, nach 3 Sekunden habe ich im Bericht hier gelesen, dass LÄNGST NICHT ALLE GRAFIKEFFEKTE DA SIND.
Das heißt für die ganz klugen: Battlefield wird besser aussehen. Denen die das nicht passen: CoD spielen, da bekommt man super Grafikeffekte und keinen Konsolenport... oder war das Battlefield?
Aproppos Konsolenport: Jeder der die Entwicklung von BF auch nur ein Stück mit verfolgt hat weiß, dass bei Battlefield der PC die Lead Plattform ist.


----------



## Skaty12 (18. Juli 2011)

geoheiss schrieb:


> HAHAHAHA! ich krieg mich nicht mehr ein! geleakte video???? DDD. Sacht mal schaut ihr euch eure eigenen videos nicht mal selber an? ich wusstes nach 5 sec. bbc2 auf nelson bay...sorry aber das ist echt krass...bis denne ;DD


 Hab ich mir auch gedacht, schon beim Vorschaubild kam mir das HUD zu bekannt vor


----------



## Ronni312 (18. Juli 2011)

Alleine wie das Bad Company 2 ist ^^ .. wisst ihr PCgamesler eig was ihr das macht? Oder is das nur so'ne Masche damit viele Leute auf eure Seite gehen?

Passt auf, morgen steht iwo: GTA 5 Video Leak und da wird MC King Werbung gezeigt..


----------



## X3niC (18. Juli 2011)

PcGames will uns echt für dumm verkaufen....


----------



## FlipSt4r (18. Juli 2011)

You have been trolled


----------



## BadSocke (18. Juli 2011)

Bad Company 2, hier als Battlefield 3 anzupreisen ist echt arm von euch. Warum sind eure Redakteure so schlecht informiert?


----------



## Mandavar (18. Juli 2011)

Na da hat PCGames echt mal wieder den Vogel abgeschossen! 


Wundert mich, dass der Herr Thöing dafür seinen Namen her gibt.


----------



## PostalDude83 (18. Juli 2011)

Nicht nur das in nahezu jedem BF3 Beitrag hier von euch (PCGames Redaktion ist gemeint) immer dieselbe Scheiße wie z.Bsp.: 'vom Modern Warfare3 Konkurrenten, ...' teils MEHRFACH wiederholt geschrieben wird (was echt abartig nervend beim Lesen ist), nun auch noch so ein Fail bei der Berichterstattung, denn wie BC2 aussieht sollte egtl jeder wissen. 
Bitte liebe Redaktion und Newsschreiber, lasst diese ständigen Verweise wie oben beschrieben, es macht keinen Spaß mehr so eure Nachrichten zu lesen, das geht vielen hier so, nicht nur meiner Wenigkeit. 
Schreibt einfach alles Themenbezogene und gut ist. 
Das zieht sich sogar durch verschiedenste Nachrichten am Tag, nur noch nervend. Bekommt ihr Geld dafür?
mfg


----------



## ambrus (18. Juli 2011)

100% Bad Company 2!!!


----------



## anubra (18. Juli 2011)

das video is BFBC2 und das erkennt man ab der 1. sekunde, habt ihre keine qualitäts sicherung was news und  so sachen angeht? Oo


----------



## revolt3c (18. Juli 2011)

BFBC2


----------



## Predator91 (18. Juli 2011)

Aber echt das erkennt man doch sofort.

@Thöing
Noch nie BC2 gespielt? O_O


----------



## MjrVenom (18. Juli 2011)

cooles BC2 video, 

mhh das ist die Multiplayerkarte Nelsons Bay im Rush-Modus, angreifer müssen die Letzte M-Coms zerstören ... 

hmm ich glaube auch dass die Nie BC2 gespielt haben, also wirklich ...


----------



## Zapman2010 (18. Juli 2011)

Das ist einfach nur peinlich und das von einer Fachzeitschrift für Videospiele
Da kann man sich nur noch Fremdschämen...


----------



## Silveraptor (18. Juli 2011)

Eindeutig BFBC2 keine Frage, gutes Spiel aber ganz sicher nicht die Alpha Version von BF3.


----------



## devflash (18. Juli 2011)

peinlich peinlich


----------



## Para911 (18. Juli 2011)

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3537/3688323132_1940f640da.jpg


----------



## cleverar (18. Juli 2011)

PostalDude83 schrieb:


> Das zieht sich sogar durch verschiedenste Nachrichten am Tag, nur noch nervend. Bekommt ihr Geld dafür?
> mfg


 Ja? Hast du mal die Klicks angeschaut? Und das mit dem "Modern Warfare 3 Konkurrenten" hat auch seinen Sinn. Mehr Klicks über Google.
-> Mehr Geld. Solange geklickt wird, ist man selber Schuld.


----------



## shooot3r (18. Juli 2011)

leute leute, sicher ist das bad company 2


----------



## shooot3r (18. Juli 2011)

sorry, aber leute die diesen "trailer" als Battlefield 3 online stellen haben echt keine ahnung von battlefield....


----------



## michik92 (18. Juli 2011)

Das Video ist eindeutig aus Battlefield Bad Company 2.


----------



## Nick1313 (18. Juli 2011)

Was soll denn der Quatsch? Ein Video aus Bad Company 2?


----------



## qonTrixz (18. Juli 2011)

Um die Redakteure bei PCGames mal aufzuklären (bei GameStar hab ich es schon gemacht)...
Das sind Screenshots vom Punkbuster Chef Exlaxl, aber er hat sie nicht veröffentlicht, die wurden ihm entwendet (wie weiß ich auch nicht, aber das spielt keine Rolle). Und der FPS Counter ist Echt! Und die Hardware die dort verwendet wurde lautet wie folgt: AMD PhenomII 965 @ 4.5Gghz; 4x2048MB DDR3-2133Mhz; 2x 80GB Intel X-25 SSD on an Areca RAID controller. 1x GTX460, little bit clocked. 


Und das Video ist echt peinlich.... Jeder Affe erkennt schon am Vorschau Bild, dass das BC2 ist.


----------



## kingcoolstar (18. Juli 2011)

PCgames schämt euch, dies uns als BF 3 zu verkaufen. Was los seit ihr blind und selbst darauf reingefallen oder wollt ihr uns Spieler auf den Arm nehmen ? das ist eindeutig Battlefield Bad company 2


----------



## Maddi20 (19. Juli 2011)

bin ich blind? oder warum seh ich irgendwie kein video o.O  oder haben die das wieder rausgenommen ?

edit: ups, hab das update nich gesehn


----------



## Mentor501 (19. Juli 2011)

Den Verlauf der Kommentare zu verfolgen hat mich heute ausnahmsweise mal unheimlich gut unterhalten.

Was das nicht mehr verlinkte Video angeht: Ich mag die PCGames, ich liebe ihre Redakteure, ich vergöttere den Podcast...
Das einzige Problem stellen zurzeit die Online Artikel dar. Sähe die Lage für Printmagazine besser aus (ich vermute einfach mal frech das der Absatz sinkt, wenns nicht stimmt knüppelt mich zusammen) und die Finanziellen Mittel somit reichlicher vorhanden wären würde ich mich Augenblicklich für Verstärkung im Online-Redi Sektor aussprechen, (entdeckt sie jemand? Die Logik mein ich? Printmagazin,...Onlin-Redis...naja  ) ich denke nämlich das liegt mehr an der begrnezten Zeit als an der Qualität der bereits vorhandenen,....



Maddi20 schrieb:


> bin ich blind? oder warum seh ich irgendwie kein video o.O  oder haben die das wieder rausgenommen ?
> 
> edit: ups, hab das update nich gesehn



Lol.
Da haben wirs:  niemand ist perfekt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ongi (19. Juli 2011)

Ich finde es auch gut das hier irgendwelche geleaketen Version gehypt werden will gar nicht wissen wie viele leute jetzt wieder am googeln sind damit sie an diese ran gekommen. Vom Sinn her ist eine geleakte Version nichts positives, also sollte eine Fachzeitschrift das nicht unterstützen.


----------



## gammelbude (19. Juli 2011)

Man könnte im Artiel erwähnen das aufgrund des "falschen" Treibers nur minimale Details möglich sind, daher die schlechte Qualität und nicht weil DICE noch so viel zu tun hat oder weil sich die Qualität generell nicht regeln lässt. Das ist nämlich die Metro Map die auf der E3 gezockt wurde. Oder sah die da auch so schrecklich aus?!


----------



## Daishi888 (19. Juli 2011)

Warum muss man eigentlich immer hart flamen wenn was schief gelaufen ist?! Wir sind alles nur Menschen und Fehler passieren sonst gebe es so neumodische Begriffe wie "Epic FAIL" nicht.
Ich habe das Video leider nicht gesehen, weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch auf der Arbeit war und die hier relativ streng sind, was die Internetnutzung angeht, aber sollte das wirklich BFBC2 gewesen sein ist das so und hartes geflame ändert da jetzt auch nichts mehr dran.
Immer und überall dieses geflame. Zum  
paradox; jetzt flame ich übers flamen^^ egal...

Also wie gesagt; Fehler passieren und seid nicht so streng, bitte. 

Andereseits fände ich es nett wenn der betreffende Redakteur Farbe bekennt und kurz "sorry" sagt.

Die Welt ist eine "Dramaqueen"...





Skaty12 schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es mit ATI Karten Probleme geben? Mit meiner HD 5850 gabs bei Bad Company 2 weder zur Beta noch zum Release Tag Probleme.


 
...deswegen habe ich in Klammer "nichts für ungut" geschrieben. Wollte nur einen kleinen Spaß auf Kosten ATI-Besitzer machen, aber um deine Frage seriös zu beantworten; denke nicht, dass es Probleme geben wird und vergiss was ich gesagt habe. 



Ongi schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch gut das hier irgendwelche geleaketen Version gehypt werden will gar nicht wissen wie viele leute jetzt wieder am googeln sind damit sie an diese ran gekommen. Vom Sinn her ist eine geleakte Version nichts positives, also sollte eine Fachzeitschrift das nicht unterstützen.



Hmm jetzt mal so im weiten Sinne übertragen; Also unterstützen die Nachrichten oder z.B. 'Der Spiegel' böse Jungs mit großen Waffen nur weil man darüber berichtet?! Denke nicht. PCG hat ja nur eine Meldung gemacht und nicht dazu aufgerufen sich die geleakte Version zu besorgen. Wer sich dadurch animiert fühlt, ist selber schuld, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Daishi888 (19. Juli 2011)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Andereseits fände ich es nett wenn der betreffende Redakteur Farbe bekennt und kurz "sorry" sagt.



Ja und jetzt muss ich sorry sagen, weil ich des Update übersehen habe


----------



## MICHI123 (19. Juli 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Wenns ein leak gäb ???wüßt ich das!!!!!!Das ist Promotion, genau so wie der ak47 ballernde affe in afrika...für RISE of The APES


 wobei das eine sehr coole idee war


----------



## X3niC (19. Juli 2011)

Daishi888 schrieb:


> Warum muss man eigentlich immer hart flamen wenn was schief gelaufen ist?! Wir sind alles nur Menschen und Fehler passieren sonst gebe es so neumodische Begriffe wie "Epic FAIL" nicht.
> Ich habe das Video leider nicht gesehen, weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch auf der Arbeit war und die hier relativ streng sind, was die Internetnutzung angeht, aber sollte das wirklich BFBC2 gewesen sein ist das so und hartes geflame ändert da jetzt auch nichts mehr dran.
> Immer und überall dieses geflame.
> .


 Fehler passieren jedem, das ist vollkommen klar aber tut mir Leid ein Video rein zustellen groß hin zuschreiben Battlefield3 jez mit Video wobei jeder Laie erkennt das es sich um bc2 handelt, ist für mich kein Fehler sondern reine Klicksucht.
Aber BTT:
Die Screens sehen klasse aus dafür das es sich hier um eine Alpha handelt!


----------



## ceemao (20. Juli 2011)

ganz genau fehler passieren jedem und ich finds super, dass sich der redakteur entschuldigt hat so muss das sein hier


----------



## CynamiteFan (5. September 2011)

Dass man die Beine sehen kann ist ein Feature und kein Bug


----------

